# World Headquarters



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Might as well make a thread about it....

Here's how it started










And after I sorted what was in it










And the floor was in bad shape so I'll be replacing it










Saved some of the decent pieces of wood










That's it for now, the roof has some leaks so I'll patch those up before I replace the floor.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Perhaps "decent" means something different in Cannukia?

Or maybe it's a "metric decent"?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Do I see gladhands to supply the interior with air...?


----------



## SilverPine (Dec 7, 2018)

Nice project. Let me know if you need a hand.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

cwren2472 said:


> Perhaps "decent" means something different in Cannukia?
> 
> Or maybe it's a "metric decent"?


Haha, decent compared to the other pieces that I threw out.


Ajlawn1 said:


> Do I see gladhands to supply the interior with air...?
> 
> View attachment 227129


Yea, going to run the air tools off of it, but I need to get my Z endorsement first


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Do I see gladhands to supply the interior with air...?
> 
> View attachment 227129


They are the old style water connections.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Was it free to a good home..?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Mr.Markus said:


> Was it free to a good home..?


Believe it or not my uncle, who gifted me the trailer, actually wanted a lot of the stuff in it. So I went through it with him and organized onto a few skids the stuff he wanted. The rest went to the scrap yard and the rotten wood went into the dump trailer. I did manage to negotiate full ownership of the milk crates.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Was it a ford transmission...?lol


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Mr.Markus said:


> Was it a ford transmission...?lol


Off of a 357 I believe, the block is just behind it, not pictured


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Been trying to get ahold of a reasonably priced shipping container for some time. Now too late, the prices have jumped, even though many of the ones sold would/could never be used again for overseas shipping, would not meet standards. I would take a project like yours in a heartbeat.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Might as well make a thread about it....
> 
> Here's how it started
> 
> ...


Lumber has not come down that much in price yet.

We still have 2 van bodies that were removed from trucks well over 20 years ago. Probably pushing 30.

Everyone has to start somewhere...although you're making us klompen wearers look like money wasters...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mountain Bob said:


> Been trying to get ahold of a reasonably priced shipping container for some time. Now too late, the prices have jumped, even though many of the ones sold would/could never be used again for overseas shipping, would not meet standards. I would take a project like yours in a heartbeat.


Bella bought another 20 footer...over twice what we paid for the last one.

Broker was not too complimentary of the idiot in chief when asked about the price increase.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I bought 2 20'. And 1 40' highcube. Got in before the increase, the 20's were $2100 and the 40'hc was $2600. 
Drivers werent very good though so I had fun pushing them around with the case. They are fantastic for storage and the L4630 fits right in them nicely to load heavy stuff.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

I just got quoted 8 grand for a 40 foot high cube 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Wow


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

$4200 for a 10 footer, delivered. But, the closest place is almost 200 miles away.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

DeVries said:


> I just got quoted 8 grand for a 40 foot high cube 2 weeks ago.


Holy carp...!


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Mountain Bob said:


> $4200 for a 10 footer, delivered. But, the closest place is almost 200 miles away.


https://outbackstoragecontainers.com/40-foot-shipping-containers/+ delivery

But it's still almost double what it was a couple years ago also I'm surprise we haven't seen them starting to back up in the yards, the prices should fall soon .?


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Hydromaster said:


> https://outbackstoragecontainers.com/40-foot-shipping-containers/+ delivery
> 
> But it's still almost double what it was a couple years ago also I'm surprise we haven't seen them starting to back up in the yards, the prices should fall soon .?


Good point. Well, with packed snow and ice on the private road, too late this year,anyway.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Quoted $4000.00 for a 20ft and $6000.00 for a 40 ft. without shipping. Partly the reason why I'm doing this as well as this one was already at the yard where I rent. There is also a 40ft. on site that is in good condition belonging to my uncle. Would be nice to store the machines inside the 40ft.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Note to self...

Start buying shipping containers.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Note to self...
> 
> Start buying shipping containers.


Kinda late to the party...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Note to self...
> 
> Start buying shipping containers.


Buy high sell low...? Is that how you got the only lemon GMC...?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Store bitcoins in them?


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

We got two 20’ delivered last December for $3,400/each. This year in August two 40’ high cube were $5,900 each. Same dealer. We needed them for our planned upfit of the new yard so I bit the bullet.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Kinda late to the party...


He was bizzy waiting in line at HD for sausage...


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

We bought 53' vans and dug 2 holes - one for the landing gear, the other for the axles. After 10 years they were done, floors rotted through. Took them out and separated the scrap and got back what I paid for them.

Went with the cheap(er) fabric RB/East Asia buildings to replace. They do okay - still not a long term solution, they don't like the sheer 90-100 kmh winds.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Western1 said:


> Store bitcoins in them?


Darn it. Was just going to type that.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mountain Bob said:


> Been trying to get ahold of a reasonably priced shipping container for some time. Now too late, the prices have jumped, even though many of the ones sold would/could never be used again for overseas shipping, would not meet standards. I would take a project like yours in a heartbeat.


If your not to picky you might find an old truck box like a furniture truck. Sometimes you can pick those up cheap and they can be delivered with a roll back wrecker truck.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Western1 said:


> Store bitcoins in them?





Randall Ave said:


> Darn it. Was just going to type that.


https://www.quotecolo.com/bitcoin-miner-container/


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

LapeerLandscape said:


> If your not to picky you might find an old truck box like a furniture truck. Sometimes you can pick those up cheap and they can be delivered with a roll back wrecker truck.


Why I purchased the moving truck, $1500.00 and no permit needed.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Ajlawn1 said:


> https://www.quotecolo.com/bitcoin-miner-container/


So that's bitcoin money?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

only good thing about living in nj is cheap containers apparently.. not sure of todays prices buT 4 years ago bought 6 40’ containers for 10k with delivery


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> Why I purchased the moving truck, $1500.00 and no permit needed.


That's a good idea to.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

iceyman said:


> only good thing about living in nj is cheap containers apparently.. not sure of todays prices buT 4 years ago bought 6 40' containers for 10k with delivery


Pretty good deal paid 2200 for a 40 HC delivered 3-4 years ago.
Container port group seems to have the best deals, they're a national company


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

DeVries said:


> I just got quoted 8 grand for a 40 foot high cube 2 weeks ago.


So I called my guy, used 40' HC $5900
New $8300..
Ouch...

In other news My wife has been making some gingerbread houses and with the Canadian Real Estate Market the way it is, already has multiple offers over list...

Mostly from me...


----------



## buttaluv (Dec 8, 2000)

I checked yesterday as well… 20’-$3700.. 40’ $5700.00 both prices are delivered..


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Shipping container prices are crazy right now that's for sure


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mr.Markus said:


> So I called my guy, used 40' HC $5900
> New $8300..
> Ouch...
> 
> ...


New is still used around here.
Used here means wind and water tight (WWT)
New means single trip
Tunnel cube means doors on both ends,
Ask Santa @Hydromaster for a thesaurus for synonyms…


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Is ok, I can find it on the site. Thanks.

https://www.atscontainers.com/en/products/new-containers/


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mr.Markus said:


> Is ok, I can find it on the site. Thanks.
> 
> https://www.atscontainers.com/en/products/new-containers/


It's ok, it turns out the term means the same thing there as it does here.

check mate…


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Turns out you can find it too...neat!


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Repaired the roof today. I put blue skin and then covered it with roofing repair tar. Hopefully that keeps the water out.










There were quite a few spots that needed repair.
There was a bunch of dirt that had built up from where the trailer had previously sat, and probably from dragging it across the yard as well.










Cleaned it out.










And found the air fittings run the air tools @Ajlawn1










Ready to repair the floor now.


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

you PT ply down or some metal?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Lumber has not come down that much in price yet.
> 
> We still have 2 van bodies that were removed from trucks well over 20 years ago. Probably pushing 30.
> 
> Everyone has to start somewhere...although you're making us klompen wearers look like money wasters...


I agree on you have to start somewhere. We just just got rid of 2 24ft van bodies last year that were about 30 years old also.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

the Suburbanite said:


> you PT ply down or some metal?


I think I'm going to go with 2 x 8 or 2 x 10. I know that's overkill but I'm going to be putting some rolling tool boxes / chests in here. I'm also thinking ply would rot faster.


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> I think I'm going to go with 2 x 8 or 2 x 10. I know that's overkill but I'm going to be putting some rolling tool boxes / chests in here. I'm also thinking ply would rot faster.


Cool. Buy a couple extra years of life for it by sealing the undersides before you install it.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

the Suburbanite said:


> Cool. Buy a couple extra years of life for it by sealing the undersides before you install it.


Will do, what product do you recommend?


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Will do, what product do you recommend?


I don't have a go-to product that I'd recommend, it it was mine and I was doing it on a budget (and using PT I'd either go with a heavy coat (or two) of oil based primer, or spray/soak it with used motor oil using a fruit tree sprayer. If you use pressure treated lumber make sure your fasteners are ACQ compatable, otherwise they will rust and break fast in the PT.

If I was using standard kiln dried (non-treated) lumber I would probably give this a try (never used it though):
https://www.hardwareandtools.com/wo...-green-wood-preservative-quart-kdea-1682.html
At best I figure any treatment will prolong the life of the material by a few years, I wouldn't spend crazy money on coatings, if I wanted to spend money I'd probably look for a better long term material, and I dont think you are looking for that at this point.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Repaired the roof today. I put blue skin and then covered it with roofing repair tar. Hopefully that keeps the water out.
> 
> View attachment 227895
> 
> ...


I thought that first pic was one of @SHAWZER weather maps.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

It's not cheap but you can get trailer wood flooring. I think they are 12 wide by 24 feet long. Just make sure you paint and seal them.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

LapeerLandscape said:


> I thought that first pic was one of @SHAWZER weather maps.


A 3 year old said no to lending me some markers .......


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Guy up here selling some larch wood . No nothing about it but heard it is good for trailer decks ?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

SHAWZER said:


> Guy up here selling some larch wood . No nothing about it but heard it is good for trailer decks ?


The trees are similar to Tamarack, not sure about the lumber.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

EWSplow said:


> The trees are similar to Tamarack, not sure about the lumber.


Hope so...same tree.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hope so...same tree.


Not all larch are Tamarack. 
There are some of the same genus, but different species. 
I think what we have around here are eastern larch AKA Tamarack. 
I'm guessing the larch lumber will be a more dense conifer and will be harder and stronger and more rot resistant than SPF.
If the trailer is sitting on the ground, I'd be inclined to go with T&G pressure treated 2x6s.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Marine grade plywood...


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Marine grade plywood...


Or PT plywood, but depending on the distance between the framing, it may be too thin and there'll be deflection between them.

I guess I should have looked at the pics. They look pretty close. 
For ground contact, I think PT would hold up better than marine grade and probably less expensive.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Find you a local saw mill and get oak planks then seal yourself


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

m_ice said:


> Find you a local saw mill and get oak planks then seal yourself


I've used oak and ash on trailers, but before this is sitting on the ground and doesn't get ventilation below, i thought something more rot resistant.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

m_ice said:


> Find you a local saw mill and get oak planks then seal yourself


Good grief, MP world headquarters...


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Set the container ona couple railroad ties, or you’ll get nice inside.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

He wants it nice inside...lol.

See if you can find some trex on kijiji.
You won't have to seal it or ever worry about it again. Same tools to cut and install.
https://www.kijiji.ca/b-ontario/trex-decking/k0l9004


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Good grief, MP world headquarters...





Mr.Markus said:


> He wants it nice inside...lol.
> 
> See if you can find some trex on kijiji.
> You won't have to seal it or ever worry about it again. Same tools to cut and install.
> https://www.kijiji.ca/b-ontario/trex-decking/k0l9004


He must have MP money if he's putting trex on a container bed.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

Don't use Larch wood. It is a soft wood. It's biggest drawback is that it moves because of moisture in the air. You can count on two days per year that you will have a flat square floor. The other 363 days you will have more waves than the Atlantic ocean. The major use for larch is paper pulp. Pulp producers grow it for its quick growth. 

Assuming that your budget is the price of a new container put on the same spot. You might find that repairs might cost your more if you also include the costs to cut up and remove old container.

Things to ponder. Since you have exposed the ribs. Call pest control guys to come in and do a termite treatment. Should be a minimum charge since there is no drilling. Probably take them longer to drive there than the 20 minutes to do job. 
Probably just pore concrete over existing ribs. Trowel it even with top of ribs. Several years from now when you relocate to Texas to become the world's largest NSP, when you send the container to the junk yard the concrete will fall through the ribs when the forklift picks up the box 
If you like the feel, smell of wood. Search trailer decking materials. Most trailers and containers use apitong wood which comes from Philippines or Brazil. Looks a like oak, just as strong, but insect resistant. Most dealers will sell you a complete kit that includes fasteners, drill bits, saw blades and cut to fit. Try Rex Lumber Co up in Englishtown NJ. Look at their web site . I would probably treat the wood with BoraCare. You have to paint it on all six sides to get complete coverage


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Set the container ona couple railroad ties, or you'll get nice inside.


Good idea, I want it to be nice inside, I'll get on that right meow.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

EWSplow said:


> He must have MP money if he's putting trex on a container bed.


I held back on the heated floor...


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> I held back on the heated floor...


I think that part was left out of the suggestion of concrete. 
Gotta keep his options open in case he gets in trouble with his warden, so he should probably at least run the pex.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Being an irrigation guy hes probably got the scraps lying around to do it...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

EWSplow said:


> Not all larch are Tamarack.
> There are some of the same genus, but different species.
> I think what we have around here are eastern larch AKA Tamarack.
> I'm guessing the larch lumber will be a more dense conifer and will be harder and stronger and more rot resistant than SPF.
> If the trailer is sitting on the ground, I'd be inclined to go with T&G pressure treated 2x6s.


Thanks Peabody...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Thanks Peabody...


I have a running joke with a customer about larch/tamarak. I correct him everytime... " I really like those tamarak we put in" 
- You mean the larch!?
"Yes"
Did I ever mention I would like more of those Larch?"
- You mean the tamarak???

"????"

I switch it on him everytime, Im not sure he finds it funny but it sure is entertaining to me.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> I switch it on him everytime, Im not sure he finds it funny but it sure is entertaining to me.


Right up until he fires you...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Yes... I will laugh till that point.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Good idea, I want it to be nice inside, I'll get on that right meow.


Whatever dude this iPhone keeps changing my words.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Whatever dude this iPhone keeps changing my words.


Sure it does...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Whatever dude this iPhone keeps changing my words.


Must of changed Hey to Whatever too...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Whatever dude this iPhone keeps changing my words.


Just playing around, my steroid does the same


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Upon further inspection I think I'm going to have to change my mind and go with PT TG ply on this one as suggested by @the Suburbanite and @EWSplow. It measures 8 x 25 so that is going to make it pretty easy getting the material and installing it.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> I have a running joke with a customer about larch/tamarak. I correct him everytime... " I really like those tamarak we put in"
> - You mean the larch!?
> "Yes"
> Did I ever mention I would like more of those Larch?"
> ...


I think my Christmas tree is a Tamarack. ..


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Upon further inspection I think I'm going to have to change my mind and go with PT TG ply on this one as suggested by @the Suburbanite and @EWSplow. It measures 8 x 25 so that is going to make it pretty easy getting the material and installing it.


Where's m.ice bedroom going?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Upon further inspection I think I'm going to have to change my mind and go with PT TG ply on this one as suggested by @the Suburbanite and @EWSplow. It measures 8 x 25 so that is going to make it pretty easy getting the material and installing it.


Don't cheap out on that last sheet, even though you'll only use 1/4 of it.

Was there any question as to who was right?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Set the container ona couple railroad ties, or you'll get nice inside.


^^^^^^^


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Western1 said:


> Where's m.ice bedroom going?


Lol I can't cross the border...i didn't get the jab


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

EWSplow said:


> Don't cheap out on that last sheet, even though you'll only use 1/4 of it.
> 
> Was there any question as to who was right?


Def not. Do you have any suggestions for the infloor heating? Just finished excavating, going to be running my geothermal loop


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

EWSplow said:


> I think my Christmas tree is a Tamarack. ..


Larc!h!!!


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Upon further inspection I think I'm going to have to change my mind and go with PT TG ply on this one as suggested by @the Suburbanite and @EWSplow. It measures 8 x 25 so that is going to make it pretty easy getting the material and installing it.


I couldn't tell from the pictures, did you pull the entire floor or are you just patching some areas? If you pulled the entire floor, it might be worth the cheap insurance of putting down a vapor barrier (6mm poly) before installing the ply. If you are worried about fastener penetration through the vapor barrier you could hit the framing crossmembers with liquid flashing, I know huber/ZipWall makes one for caulk-guns. I know you are trying to keep this on a budget, and the floor only has to last as long as the rest of the unit so...

Just make sure you use ACQ compatable fasteners if you use PT, otherwise the screws will rot out in just a couple years. It's similar to galvanic reaction IIRC


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Def not. Do you have any suggestions for the infloor heating? Just finished excavating, going to be running my geothermal loop





Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Def not. Do you have any suggestions for the infloor heating? Just finished excavating, going to be running my geothermal loop


Lava rock and propane....?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

the Suburbanite said:


> I couldn't tell from the pictures, did you pull the entire floor or are you just patching some areas? If you pulled the entire floor, it might be worth the cheap insurance of putting down a vapor barrier (6mm poly) before installing the ply. If you are worried about fastener penetration through the vapor barrier you could hit the framing crossmembers with liquid flashing, I know huber/ZipWall makes one for caulk-guns. I know you are trying to keep this on a budget, and the floor only has to last as long as the rest of the unit so...
> 
> Just make sure you use ACQ compatable fasteners if you use PT, otherwise the screws will rot out in just a couple years. It's similar to galvanic reaction IIRC


I disagree with the vapor barrier. It'll just trap moisture.

I agree with fasteners. You should be able to get some self drilling SS screws. You may have to drill a pilot hole a little smaller, but they're still faster.


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Def not. Do you have any suggestions for the infloor heating? Just finished excavating, going to be running my geothermal loop


Case of sternos and build one of these suckers, you will be good all winter lol:
https://offgridsurvival.com/candleheaterradiator/


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

EWSplow said:


> I disagree with the vapor barrier. It'll just trap moisture.
> 
> I agree with fasteners. You should be able to get some self drilling SS screws. You may have to drill a pilot hole a little smaller, but they're still faster.


Even if it's on railroad ties?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Western1 said:


> Even if it's on railroad ties?


Yup


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

EWSplow said:


> I disagree with the vapor barrier. It'll just trap moisture.
> 
> I agree with fasteners. You should be able to get some self drilling SS screws. You may have to drill a pilot hole a little smaller, but they're still faster.


I'd be more worried about condensation if he was actually heating it, but you raise a valid point.

As far as fasteners? Hearing protection and a ramset, get-r-dun:
https://www.toolsplus.com/ramset-1516e.html


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

the Suburbanite said:


> I'd be more worried about condensation if he was actually heating it, but you raise a valid point.
> 
> As far as fasteners? Hearing protection and a ramset, get-r-dun:
> https://www.toolsplus.com/ramset-1516e.html


Might work, but I'd be leary about blowing them in to deep, or not deep enough. 
Worth a shot (pun intended).
He should be able to find something shorter than 2-1/2".


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

the Suburbanite said:


> I'd be more worried about condensation if he was actually heating it, but you raise a valid point.
> 
> As far as fasteners? Hearing protection and a ramset, get-r-dun:
> https://www.toolsplus.com/ramset-1516e.html


I think before we go any further we're gonna need the engineered drawings and the permit for this shed and its foundation. The r factor for the insulation would be helpful as well as its proximity to the lot line. You can tear a bicep moving a fully loaded rolling cabinet....


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> I think before we go any further we're gonna need the engineered drawings and the permit for this shed and its foundation. The r factor for the insulation would be helpful as well as its proximity to the lot line.


Don't forget about ground water retention, since he's adding impervious surface.

And has he taken uplifting into consideration? Don't want it flying away like a bounce house.

Edit: I think we're back to the concrete floor. Would that be ballast, or counterweight?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Going to go with these for the fasteners. Should check all the boxes.


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

As long as were talking about making improvements:
https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zo...to-a-shipping-container-is-pretty-damn-genius


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Even at 8" thick your only 5 yards of concrete... won't rot, won't warp, and no one will steal it...

I think that is the way to go in my opinion.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Going to go with these for the fasteners. Should check all the boxes.
> 
> View attachment 227983


Galvanized, or stainless. Zinc will rot from the reaction to the PT plywood.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

EWSplow said:


> Galvanized, or stainless. Zinc will rot from the reaction to the PT plywood.


Ah, thought these were stainless. I'll see if they have ss ones tomorrow when I get the ply


----------



## Kinport (Jan 9, 2020)

I gotta second @fireball and @Philbilly2

I think concrete is gonna be cheaper, no rot or mice, and install faster. No cutting, measuring, drilling etc. Have it delivered from a truck and you'll be done in a couple hours. If you'll give the dimensions I can give you the yardage and rough idea on cost.

if you ever plan on moving this unit, probably stick with wood


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Kinport said:


> I gotta second @fireball and @Philbilly2
> 
> I think concrete is gonna be cheaper, no rot or mice, and install faster. No cutting, measuring, drilling etc. Have it delivered from a truck and you'll be done in a couple hours. If you'll give the dimensions I can give you the yardage and rough idea on cost.
> 
> if you ever plan on moving this unit, probably stick with wood


Even recylced assfault would probably work.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Philbilly2 said:


> Even at 8" thick your only 5 yards of concrete... won't rot, won't warp, and no one will steal it...
> 
> I think that is the way to go in my opinion.





Kinport said:


> I gotta second @fireball and @Philbilly2
> 
> I think concrete is gonna be cheaper, no rot or mice, and install faster. No cutting, measuring, drilling etc. Have it delivered from a truck and you'll be done in a couple hours. If you'll give the dimensions I can give you the yardage and rough idea on cost.
> 
> if you ever plan on moving this unit, probably stick with wood





BUFF said:


> Even recylced assfault would probably work.


I agree with these suggestions but given the circumstances of the situation it needs to be able to be moved if need be. This is actually the third time I've been moved around in this yard. Hopefully one day I can update this thread with a picture of my own place.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

If the metal was good enough,I would say plank it, then you could move it loaded. But the metal doesn't look that well, in the pictures.


----------



## Kinport (Jan 9, 2020)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> I agree with these suggestions but given the circumstances of the situation it needs to be able to be moved if need be. This is actually the third time I've been moved around in this yard. Hopefully one day I can update this thread with a picture of my own place.


Fine but no complaining to us when the nice get in and chew up your stuff…


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Kinport said:


> Fine but no complaining to us when the nice get in and chew up your stuff…


If it draws them away from the trucks in good with it


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Mountain Bob said:


> If the metal was good enough,I would say plank it, then you could move it loaded. But the metal doesn't look that well, in the pictures.


No sir, it's in pretty bad shape


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> If it draws them away from the trucks in good with it


Need to get a Badger for your nice problem


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

BUFF said:


> Need to get a Honey Badger for your nice problem


Agreed, no more nice.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> Agreed, no more nice.


Like that cross functional reference eh.....


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

No more Mr. nice guy?


----------



## Kinport (Jan 9, 2020)

Western1 said:


> No more Mr. nice guy?


woah there Alice take it to the music thread


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Western1 said:


> No more Mr. nice guy?












It's also a strain of lettuce too.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

BUFF said:


> View attachment 228047
> 
> 
> It's also a strain of lettuce too.


Great scene


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Ok, we've got floors. Motor oiled the bottom side of the ply. Wasn't able to source TG but they are PT.










And just so EWS doesn't think I cheaped out on the extra board.










Shelving and tools are next.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Ok, we've got floors. Motor oiled the bottom side of the ply. Wasn't able to source TG but they are PT.
> 
> View attachment 228447
> 
> ...


That should work, but the sheets should be perpendicular to the framing.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

EWSplow said:


> That should work, but the sheets should be perpendicular to the framing.


It worked out that the end of the sheets fell on the crossmembers going parallel, however I'd be lying if I said that's why I did it this way, just got lucky. However, the crossmembers are very close together (6" in some spots). Next time I'll go perpendicular.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> It worked out that the end of the sheets fell on the crossmembers going parallel, however I'd be lying if I said that's why I did it this way, just got lucky. However, the crossmembers are very close together (6" in some spots). Next time I'll go perpendicular.


With the checkered linoleum...?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Pavers


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Where does the bar go?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Mr.Markus said:


> With the checkered linoleum...?





Hydromaster said:


> Pavers


Ceramic tile. Wire mesh and scratch coat are going in tomorrow.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Mountain Bob said:


> Where does the bar go?


Possibly a bottle of sambuca in case anyone needs sugar in their espresso


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Ceramic tile. Wire mesh and scratch coat are going in tomorrow.


Hey, don't go cheap, install radiant heat flooring while yer at it.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> With the checkered linoleum...?


Turf...now that we all know how to maintain it.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

EWSplow said:


> Turf...now that we all know how to maintain it.


But then you would need a pond in the corner to waller in.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

LapeerLandscape said:


> But then you would need a pond in the corner so the lawn monkeys have something to aim at.


Gotcha


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

So ran and picked up one of these Branch Manager grapples for the Witch... Not sure why just wanted one...









But the moral of the story is @Fourteen Contracting Inc. I hate to say it you have some work to do... But here's something to shoot for... Guy proceeded to show off his office to me... A 20 stacked on a 40 with a soon to be installed spiral stair case...

And I must say it's actually really nice inside...


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> So ran and picked up one of these Branch Manager grapples for the Witch... Not sure why just wanted one...
> View attachment 229221
> 
> 
> ...


I've been pondering building a container home for years.
There used to be a little bar in Milwaukee made from containers.

I'm not sure the stairs to the rooftop deck are code compliant...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Picking up trees is a young mans game until you have the equipment. Cant believe how much time I spent cutting and loading it in firewood size logs to move it by hand.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> I've been pondering building a container home for years.
> There used to be a little bar in Milwaukee made from containers.
> 
> I'm not sure the stairs to the rooftop deck are code compliant...


https://amp.idahostatesman.com/news/business/article251558803.html


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

BUFF said:


> https://amp.idahostatesman.com/news/business/article251558803.html


I read that awhile ago. 
I'm not talking about a biznezz, I was considering one for myself.
The municipality can't reverse something they approved, so if they let it happen, they have to live with it.
Some day they might also regret all of the tiny home communities that have been popping up...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> I read that awhile ago.
> I'm not talking about a biznezz, I was considering one for myself.
> The municipality can't reverse something they approved, so if they let it happen, they have to live with it.
> Some day they might also regret all of the tiny home communities that have been popping up...


Figured your were talking aboot for personal use and posted the link for ideas/floor plans


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Ajlawn1 said:


> So ran and picked up one of these Branch Manager grapples for the Witch... Not sure why just wanted one...
> View attachment 229221
> 
> 
> ...


Just remembered this now as my wife was telling me that they are rezoning the neighborhood because the elementary school is at capacity. Basically they are sending half the neighborhood to a school in an older area that doesn't have as high of an enrollment.
My dad (retired elementary school teacher) had thought it was a good idea to build schools in this manner because it would be easier afterwards to tear them down / move them when the neighborhoods got older and inevitably didn't need as many schools.

Oh, and yes, def some motivation.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

When I was younger and moved over to the separate school from the public the separate school in Erin was an expandable model. It was gymnasium, with a central expandable corridor attached with an office. Off the corridor were several portable buildings. It was built as a temporary school cause the pop didnt support it then. Now its a permanent school but I think they should all be built this way.
As well as have shared agreement with citys and towns for baseball and soccer use of the grounds instead of building more facilities at additional taxpayer expence.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

EWSplow said:


> I've been pondering building a container home for years.
> There used to be a little bar in Milwaukee made from containers.
> 
> I'm not sure the stairs to the rooftop deck are code compliant...


Why, because they're bullet proof?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> When I was younger and moved over to the separate school from the public the separate school is Erin was an expandable model. It was gymnasium, with a central expandable corridor attached with an office. Off the corridor were several portable buildings. It was built as a temporary school cause the pop didnt support it then. Now its a permanent school but I think they should all be built this way.
> As well as have shared agreement with citys and towns for baseball and soccer use of the grounds instead of building more facilities at additional taxpayer expence.


Did it work like an expandable plow?

Also, I'm thinking we need to revisit @Philbilly2 charter school. The classrooms could be containers.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

jomama45 said:


> Why, because they're bullet proof?


Don't you have some kind of temporary structure to build so you can do some tuck pointing in this weather?


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

EWSplow said:


> Did it work like an expandable plow?
> 
> Also, I'm thinking we need to revisit @Philbilly2 charter school. The classrooms could be containers.


Containers with concrete floors................


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

fireball said:


> Don't use Larch wood. It is a soft wood. It's biggest drawback is that it moves because of moisture in the air. You can count on two days per year that you will have a flat square floor. The other 363 days you will have more waves than the Atlantic ocean. The major use for larch is paper pulp. Pulp producers grow it for its quick growth.
> 
> Assuming that your budget is the price of a new container put on the same spot. You might find that repairs might cost your more if you also include the costs to cut up and remove old container.
> 
> ...





jomama45 said:


> Containers with concrete floors................


You're a little late to the show...this has already been discussed.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

EWSplow said:


> You're a little late to the show...this has already been discussed.


Yeah, I see that, I was bizzy building "work forts"...........


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

EWSplow said:


> You're a little late to the show...this has already been discussed.


He's behind from eating all that cheese.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> He's behind from eating all that cheese.


Nice to see you're still concerned about his digestive system, but I've talked to him on the phone a few times and I think he's a regular guy.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

That's nice


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's nice


Having a regular BM schedule is definitely nice, and efficient, to boot.........


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

jomama45 said:


> Having a regular BM schedule is definitely nice, and efficient, to boot.........


Brick and mortar?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> Brick and mortar?


Pretty sure Block...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Picked up a kerosene heater for a bit of heat at headquarters. Says it runs on #1 kerosene, #1 and 2 diesel, #1 and #2 fuel oil and Jet engine fuel A. I thought the kerosene was a bit pricey so I figured I'd use the diesel. Is #1 / #2 diesel the same as dyed diesel?


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

I don't know how it works in the metric world, but here, everything you find at the gas station is #2 diesel, both on and off-road. Kerosene burns cleaner than diesel in those heaters. Personally, after working enough winters in work forts, propane is the best for non-vented heat......


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

jomama45 said:


> I don't know how it works in the metric world, but here, everything you find at the gas station is #2 diesel, both on and off-road. Kerosene burns cleaner than diesel in those heaters. Personally, after working enough winters in work forts, propane is the best for non-vented heat......


I was thinking dyed because it's a bit cheaper but I'm splitting hairs, it's a ten gallon tank.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Dyed diesel should be fine , just add a little conditioner .


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

"Here", dyed is the exact same fuel as on-road. As a matter of fact, my fuel guy used to add the dye as he filled my shop tank, many years ago........


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

jomama45 said:


> "Here", dyed is the exact same fuel as on-road. As a matter of fact, my fuel guy used to add the dye as he filled my shop tank, many years ago........


Right, as I understand it, dyed is the same as on-road just without the taxes. The taxes have been taken off because it's not supposed to be used in a vehicle and its dyed in case the cops need to check your tank. But I have no actual experience. There is a station that sells dyed close by, that's why I was thinking about it


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Around here I think #1 is pretty much gone, they just "winterise" the #2 for colder months.
But,if you find it,#1 is thinner.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Right, as I understand it, dyed is the same as on-road just without the taxes. The taxes have been taken off because it's not supposed to be used in a vehicle and its dyed in case the cops need to check your tank. But I have no actual experience. There is a station that sells dyed close by, that's why I was thinking about it


You're going to burn your retinas out... How about a small propane heater...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

I agree propane is the way to go.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

I'm not opposed to one, I guess I should have posted the question first before I bought the thing, it's still in the box. I was figuring I'll be using it mostly in the open when I working on things around the yard. If I'm going to use it for the container, it'll be worth the doors open. Not looking to be toasty warm, just enough to feel my fingers


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Had a friend that the fumes from a LP torpedo heater would make him sick. Loaned him my diesel torpedo, that was 6 years ago,lol, he loves it.I guess it's his,now.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Funny story while we're on the topic (and part of the reason why I bought this kerosene one) when I was playing beisbol we had a colder game scheduled in April. We had one of these in the dugout to keep us warm. Our trainer was fixing a guy up close by the heater and was wearing track pants....


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

The town pump Here has #1. A 50-50 mix of #1&#2 or #2. And off road/dyed

but do your self a favor and get a propane/gas heater like this


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

They work excellent , have 1 in my shop . They have to be vented to the outside . I think he wanted a portable heater .


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Hydromaster said:


> The town pump Here has #1. A 50-50 mix of #1&#2 or #2. And off road/dyed
> 
> but do your self a favor and get a propane/gas heater like this
> 
> View attachment 229451


got a similar heater in my shop, use it a few times a year when there's not mulch for sun and it's around cero.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Ajlawn1 said:


> You're going to burn your retinas out... How about a small propane heater...


Got the retina thing covered, hydro is shipping me some visine, MM is picking it up in Michigan, just got to drop off some mattress cash to SHAWZER


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Kill 2 birds with one stone use a generator for infrared heaters.

I have a customer with a sunroom that has floor heat from geothermal but its not insulated so its never really gets warm in the winter but its not priority heat either as the house is 8kSqft. The garage floor and the sunroom floor shut down when the rest of the house needs it.
We came up with the solaira infrared heaters mounted up high and let me tell you they are instant heat on and off and a comfortable heat..
Im considering a few for the shop to get rid of cold spots where I seem to work the most. Also if the door is open alot it takes a while for the furnace to reheat the shop cause of the high ceilings.,


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

We bought a big torpedo heater a few years ago our heat was going. We run diesel in and it burns clean, not sure if it's the new lower sulfur diesel that does it or what. It's nothing like the older that I remember way back.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

jomama45 said:


> I don't know how it works in the metric world, but here, everything you find at the gas station is #2 diesel, both on and off-road. Kerosene burns cleaner than diesel in those heaters. Personally, after working enough winters in work forts, propane is the best for non-vented heat......


Or lectric...specially if legtricity is included.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Picked up a kerosene heater for a bit of heat at headquarters. Says it runs on #1 kerosene, #1 and 2 diesel, #1 and #2 fuel oil and Jet engine fuel A. I thought the kerosene was a bit pricey so I figured I'd use the diesel. Is #1 / #2 diesel the same as dyed diesel?


Kerosene is cleaner. Are you Dutch?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> Kill 2 birds with one stone use a generator for infrared heaters.
> 
> I have a customer with a sunroom that has floor heat from geothermal but its not insulated so its never really gets warm in the winter but its not priority heat either as the house is 8kSqft. The garage floor and the sunroom floor shut down when the rest of the house needs it.
> We came up with the solaira infrared heaters mounted up high and let me tell you they are instant heat on and off and a comfortable heat..
> Im considering a few for the shop to get rid of cold spots where I seem to work the most. Also if the door is open alot it takes a while for the furnace to reheat the shop cause of the high ceilings.,


They work on bar patios with awnings and no sides. Its radiant heat, so they are designed to heat objects, not the air.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

EWSplow said:


> Kerosene is cleaner. Are you Dutch?


Only way to find and buy kerosene in most,if not all parts of here in montana is in a hardware store, by the gallon,and very expensive. Just as home heating oil is not widespread here.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mountain Bob said:


> Only way to find and buy kerosene in most,if not all parts of here in montana is in a hardware store, by the gallon,and very expensive. Just as home heating oil is not widespread here.


I haven't used my kerosene heater in years, but some gas stations used to carry it at a pump. I've also seen some with a 55 gallon drum and they pump in your can (blue of course)


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

EWSplow said:


> Kerosene is cleaner. Are you Dutch?


Granted. $100 to fill the thing though?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Granted. $100 to fill the thing though?
> 
> View attachment 229467


You should probably buy your mixed gas in gallon cans there too...


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

EWSplow said:


> I haven't used my kerosene heater in years, but some gas stations used to carry it at a pump. I've also seen some with a 55 gallon drum and they pump in your can (blue of course)


Yep,back in MD in the 60's-70's,unvented kerosene heaters were everywhere, and seems like everyone had a 5gal kerosene can, get it filled up almost anywhere.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mountain Bob said:


> Yep,back in MD in the 60's-70's,unvented kerosene heaters were everywhere, and seems like everyone had a 5gal kerosene can, get it filled up almost anywhere.


When there were mom and pop full service stations, with a garage.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

There’s a couple places in Billings that still have a kerosene pump, separate from all the others


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mountain Bob said:


> Yep,back in MD in the 60's-70's,unvented kerosene heaters were everywhere, and seems like everyone had a 5gal kerosene can, get it filled up almost anywhere.


Had Kerosun standalone heaters years ago and I got rid of them when I went to propane.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

EWSplow said:


> Or lectric...specially if legtricity is included.


I've never seen a decent output electric heater that could be a viable replacement for a ready heater.

As for kerosene, there's still a few gas stations that have it at the pump here, but they're few and far between. I still think every Fleet/Farm gas station has them though, maybe Quick Trip too?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

For _small spaces the radiant heaters are great, and instant._
This thread even sent me down a rabbit hole and now the wife has me going to costco this weekend.


jomama45 said:


> I've never seen a decent output electric heater that could be a viable replacement for a ready heater.
> 
> As for kerosene, there's still a few gas stations that have it at the pump here, but they're few and far between. I still think every Fleet/Farm gas station has them though, maybe Quick Trip too?


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Mr.Markus said:


> For _small spaces the radiant heaters are great, and instant._
> This thread even sent me down a rabbit hole and now the wife has me going to costco this weekend.


Do you have a link? I doubt they'd work in the garage's or basements we pour, but they might work in the small enclosures we build to do masonry work.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

These are the only ones I have experience with but there are cheaper brands on the market...
https://www.solairaheaters.com/


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mr.Markus said:


> These are the only ones I have experience with but there are cheaper brands on the market...
> https://www.solairaheaters.com/


Whats the cost of the unit you're looking at?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

The solaira ones at 1500w were $400 
There are knockoffs for 1/2 that...

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0788XJQVM


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Wonder if one of those would be better for our "new" office than the wall mount heater/AC combo?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wonder if one of those would be better for our "new" office than the wall mount heater/AC combo?


Probably gonna suck at the cooling part*...*


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

FWIW.

Any fuel burning fixture will create condensation if it is not vented to the exterior. You typically will be able to take the chill off without an abundance of moisture, but if you are looking to make it comfortable it will rain in there.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Philbilly2 said:


> FWIW.
> 
> Any fuel burning fixture will create condensation if it is not vented to the exterior. You typically will be able to take the chill off without an abundance of moisture, but if you are looking to make it comfortable it will rain in there.


It creates enough condensation even without a heater. Had the doors closed and have some condensation on the ceiling. I've got to install some vents like bossplow had suggested. Currently sourcing the shelving


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

jomama45 said:


> I've never seen a decent output electric heater that could be a viable replacement for a ready heater.
> 
> As for kerosene, there's still a few gas stations that have it at the pump here, but they're few and far between. I still think every Fleet/Farm gas station has them though, maybe Quick Trip too?


For temporary heating, after insulation is done a 5000W electric heater will at least maintain above freezing temperature in an 1800 SF house when its below 20* outside. Safer than gas when nobody is there at night. 
One will keep up to 1000 SF around 50* .

Propane will get the temperature back up in the morning.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> It creates enough condensation even without a heater. Had the doors closed and have some condensation on the ceiling. I've got to install some vents like bossplow had suggested. Currently sourcing the shelving


Try a box fan just to turn the air over. Moving air around sometimes is all it takes to eliminate condensation.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

EWSplow said:


> 5000W electric heater


5000W would be a 240v @ 21amps

Have to make sure the power is available cause it would be 42 amps at 120v


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> 5000W would be a 240v @ 21amps
> 
> Have to make sure the power is available cause it would be 42 amps at 120v


240V. Won't run on anything less than 30A breaker. Wires in the box in the heater can be swapped around to draw less and of course produce less.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

EWSplow said:


> 240V. Won't run on anything less than 30A breaker. Wires in the box in the heater can be swapped around to draw less and of course produce less.


I was talking if @Fourteen Contracting Inc. had the 240v needed for a 5000w electric heater for that to be a possibility for him.

I don't know what he has available for juice there?

Good new about electric heat is that it is the most efficient heat that you can get!


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Potbelly Wood/coal stove…


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Hydromaster said:


> Wood/coal stove…


Outdoor furnace. ..just to be safe. 
@Fourteen Contracting Inc. , did you run the pex under the plywood?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Philbilly2 said:


> Try a box fan just to turn the air over. Moving air around sometimes is all it takes to eliminate condensation.


I've had success in the other shed just cutting some holes (12"x12"). The storm doors don't seal closed so air is constantly moving through. I don't want to just leave open holes in this container so I'm thinking I'll put in some simple vents on either side to move the air.

For power, this is what I have

https://firmanpowerequipment.com/collections/performance-series/products/p08004


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

EWSplow said:


> Outdoor furnace. ..just to be safe.
> @Fourteen Contracting Inc. , did you run the pet under the plywood?


I wouldn't call the mice pets, thinking of getting a cat


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> 5000W would be a 240v @ 21amps
> 
> Have to make sure the power is available cause it would be 42 amps at 120v


That will make the hydro meter spin.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

EWSplow said:


> Outdoor furnace. ..just to be safe.


Ah come'on man,
It would be helpful in you attended the
Meetings


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> I've had success in the other shed just cutting some holes (12"x12"). The storm doors don't seal closed so air is constantly moving through. I don't want to just leave open holes in this container so I'm thinking I'll put in some simple vents on either side to move the air.
> 
> For power, this is what I have
> 
> https://firmanpowerequipment.com/collections/performance-series/products/p08004


That would probably run the 5000W electric heater...and be as efficient as driving an electric vehicle.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

EWSplow said:


> That would probably run the 5000W electric heater...and be as efficient as driving an electric vehicle.


Just use your plug in Ford truck and you could still make coffee.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Just use your plug in Ford truck and you could still make coffee.


Just don't forget to unplug when you leave...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

EWSplow said:


> Just don't forget to unplug when you leave...


Dammit...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

So in my beginnings, I heated my 1st shop with one of these, well call them hog barn heaters here.










Used off road diesel. I was heating about 3000 square foot that had the R value of a screen door.

You could get it to about 45 in that gem of a building unless it was negative temps with wind, then it was hopeless.

Used to fill it up with fuel after plowing and let it run till empty to attempt to melt the trucks off.

Ended up getting gas service at that place and installed a 200K Modine heater. Set the temp at 40 (as low as the stat would go) and it ran pretty much all the time. The gas bills were insane, but I had a heated shop!

Thank got that building got condemned... the rent was so cheap I might still be there now!


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> So in my beginnings, I heated my 1st shop with one of these, well call them hog barn heaters here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the almost same one sitting in the shop. Always a good backup.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

EWSplow said:


> I have the almost same one sitting in the shop. Always a good backup.


It is still here... makes quite a few appearences on job sites when the temps drop...

Them heaters are handier than a pocket on a shirt


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> So in my beginnings, I heated my 1st shop with one of these, well call them hog barn heaters here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the same one I have except mine has air in the tires and it has a different name on the side. The only time it has any smoke or smell is when it's running out of fuel.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

LapeerLandscape said:


> That's the same one I have except mine has air in the tires and it has a different name on the side. The only time it has any smoke or smell is when it's running out of fuel.


There's a puff when they start and when they sputter running out of fuel. I have noticed kerosene seems less toxic inside.
BTW, I've had a 5 gallon jug of kerosene sitting around for a couple years. I presume its still ok?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

EWSplow said:


> There's a puff when they start and when they sputter running out of fuel. I have noticed kerosene seems less toxic inside.
> BTW, I've had a 5 gallon jug of kerosene sitting around for a couple years. I presume its still ok?


I don't know if it would be or not. We always ran diesel in ours.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

The state of California considers diesel fumes a carcinogenic..

We call them torpedo heaters


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Hydromaster said:


> The state of California considers diesel fumes a carcinogenic..
> 
> We call them torpedo heaters


What isn't a carcinogen in CA???


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

m_ice said:


> What isn't a carcinogen in CA???


Water? ..of which they have none


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

m_ice said:


> What isn't a carcinogen in CA???


Sure 
Whatevyyer speel check corrects et 2


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Hydromaster said:


> We call them torpedo heaters


Salamander heaters was what they are called on construction sites around here


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Philbilly2 said:


> Salamander heaters was what they are called on construction sites around here


Hurd dat2


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> Salamander heaters was what they are called on construction sites around here


There's a whole other topic of discussion. Some call them salamanders and some call the upright heaters that don't require electric salamanders.

On jobsites in my early days, a 5 gallon metal bucket with a hole burned in it with a bertha (weed burner) through the hole and filled with metal scraps was the only source of heat. And then onion starts...why was it called a bertha?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

EWSplow said:


> upright heaters that don't require electric salamanders.


Them are burrito burners


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

EWSplow said:


> There's a whole other topic of discussion. Some call them salamanders and some call the upright heaters that don't require electric salamanders.
> 
> On jobsites in my early days, a 5 gallon metal bucket with a hole burned in it with a bertha (weed burner) through the hole and filled with metal scraps was the only source of heat. And then onion starts...why was it called a bertha?


A rosebud?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Hydromaster said:


> A rosebud?


Yes, I've heard that too.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> I was talking if @Fourteen Contracting Inc. had the 240v needed for a 5000w electric heater for that to be a possibility for him.
> 
> I don't know what he has available for juice there?
> 
> Good new about electric heat is that it is the most efficient heat that you can get!


You're going to have to convert this to metric...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> That's the same one I have except mine has air in the tires and it has a different name on the side. The only time it has any smoke or smell is when it's running out of fuel.


So it's not really the same?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> You're going to have to convert this to metric...


5000 cups of Timmy's coffee divided by 240 moose = 21 maple syrup


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> So it's not really the same?


Mines better


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Philbilly2 said:


> 5000 cups of Timmy's coffee divided by 240 moose = 21 maple syrup


It's meese when you're using it at a unit of measurement


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

EWSplow said:


> For temporary heating, after insulation is done a 5000W electric heater will at least maintain above freezing temperature in an 1800 SF house when its below 20* outside. Safer than gas when nobody is there at night.
> One will keep up to 1000 SF around 50* .
> 
> Propane will get the temperature back up in the morning.


We often use a 5K watter when we have no other option, but they really aren't enough most of the time. We're pouring basement floors before any insulation obviously, because most of them have some kind of finished area in the basement, and no one wants to come back twice for mechanicals, insulation, inspections, etc... so it's rare to have insulation.

We can't use any unvented heat either, because the CO2 will settle on the concrete surface and create a slue of more problems, like future dusting and severe retardation of the wet concrete. I won't even let the other trades run a heater upstairs, because the fumes are always going to settle to the basement.

The better builders have a 50K garage heater that they'll gladly hook up for us (it makes their life much better as well) or have the HVAC guy hang a temp heater. Even then, we have to be careful, because if we get the basement warmer than the upstairs by more than 20-25 degrees, the floor joists and every penetration though the floor is going to drip, so we have to usually wait until the temps are in at least the mid 20's. Even then, we try to run a commercial dehumidifier, but those don't remove much water when the air is below 50 degrees.

I was looking at buying one of these last winter, but it's just one more thing to take care of, and won't fly in most resi neighborhoods running overnight. I said screw it, I'd rather just go home when it's that cold.......

https://www.ameritempgroup.com/stor...Fired_Diesel_Air_Heater_{DISCONTINUED}.html#/


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

jomama45 said:


> We often use a 5K watter when we have no other option, but they really aren't enough most of the time. We're pouring basement floors before any insulation obviously, because most of them have some kind of finished area in the basement, and no one wants to come back twice for mechanicals, insulation, inspections, etc... so it's rare to have insulation.
> 
> We can't use any unvented heat either, because the CO2 will settle on the concrete surface and create a slue of more problems, like future dusting and severe retardation of the wet concrete. I won't even let the other trades run a heater upstairs, because the fumes are always going to settle to the basement.
> 
> ...


And hiring a night watchman ain't cheap...


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

EWSplow said:


> There's a whole other topic of discussion. Some call them salamanders and some call the upright heaters that don't require electric salamanders.
> 
> On jobsites in my early days, a 5 gallon metal bucket with a hole burned in it with a bertha (weed burner) through the hole and filled with metal scraps was the only source of heat. And then onion starts...why was it called a bertha?


Oh boy, going down the "sump crock rabbit hole" again here, me thinks.........

Bertha:

https://www.ameritempgroup.com/stor...Fired_Diesel_Air_Heater_{DISCONTINUED}.html#/
Salamnder:










Torpedo:


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

jomama45 said:


> Oh boy, going down the "sump crock rabbit hole" again here, me thinks.........
> 
> Bertha:
> 
> ...


Terminology may have changed since you were born.

In a basement as I recall...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

You guys use them for heat? I always just thought they were a stove for cooking items that make the whole job site smell like a taco truck?


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

EWSplow said:


> Terminology may have changed since you were born.
> 
> In a basement as I recall...


Fair enough, but I might mention that you're old enough that you may just have forgotten what they used to be called...............


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> View attachment 229563
> 
> 
> You guys use them for heat? I always just thought they were a stove for cooking items that make the whole job site smell like a taco truck?


Or, a pasty...depending on where you are.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

jomama45 said:


> Fair enough, but I might mention that you're old enough that you may just have forgotten what they used to be called...............


I'll get back to you when I find my glasses...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

EWSplow said:


> I'll get back to you when I find my glasses...


your only old if you keep looking for them after you find them

cause you forgot what you were looking for in the first place


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

EWSplow said:


> Or, a pasty...depending on where you are.


 Rutabaga or no?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> your only old if you keep looking for them after you find them
> 
> cause you forgot what you were looking for in the first place


Or, they're on your nose.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

jomama45 said:


> Rutabaga or no?


Definitely! And Ketchup BTW. oops, another rabbit hole.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Find any good ones locally, not to fond of the ones at the grocery store...........


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

jomama45 said:


> Find any good ones locally, not to fond of the ones at the grocery store...........


You can find these in the grocery store, but they're better fresh. Not as good as you'll find where there's a population of Cousin Jacks, but they're ok.
https://www.reynoldspasties.com/#home
When I'm feeling ambitious, I make my own. Your arms and shoulders will feel like you've been mixing mud in a wheel borrow all day after you make them.
Best is a mix of pork and beef, taters, onions, rutabagas salt and pepper and a slab of butter inside.

I know...take it to the food thread.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

EWSplow said:


> You can find these in the grocery store, but they're better fresh. Not as good as you'll find where there's a population of Cousin Jacks, but they're ok.
> https://www.reynoldspasties.com/#home
> When I'm feeling ambitious, I make my own. Your arms and shoulders will feel like you've been mixing mud in a wheel borrow all day after you make them.
> Best is a mix of pork and beef, taters, onions, rutabagas salt and pepper and a slab of butter inside.
> ...


Yeah, I've had those, they're OK. Maybe I just need to take a ride to Norway/Vulcan and get a fresh one..........


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

jomama45 said:


> Yeah, I've had those, they're OK. Maybe I just need to take a ride to Norway/Vulcan and get a fresh one..........


You can't google map anything up there without finding a pasty shop.
https://www.google.com/maps/place/Q...f8dddc923594fb8!8m2!3d45.802194!4d-87.9950339
@Fourteen Contracting Inc. whatever heat source you choose, make sure you allow for reheating food.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

EWSplow said:


> Definitely! And Ketchup BTW. oops, another rabbit hole.


Ketchup?

No way...gravy!


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

EWSplow said:


> You can't google map anything up there without finding a pasty shop.
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/Q...f8dddc923594fb8!8m2!3d45.802194!4d-87.9950339
> @Fourteen Contracting Inc. whatever heat source you choose, make sure you allow for reheating food.


Yeah, that's the one I was thinking of. For some reason I remembered it being East of the Norway spring. Bonus, it's a few miles closer than I thought!


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

EWSplow said:


> You can't google map anything up there without finding a pasty shop.
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/Q...f8dddc923594fb8!8m2!3d45.802194!4d-87.9950339
> @Fourteen Contracting Inc. whatever heat source you choose, make sure you allow for reheating food.


Good thinking, I've usually just been grabbing corn from the adjacent field.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ketchup?
> 
> No way...gravy!


If not Ketchup, my second choice is catsup.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Good thinking, I've usually just been grabbing corn from the adjacent field.


That is also a good source of fuel...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

EWSplow said:


> That is also a good source of fuel...


I'm pretty sure that's what they use it for. They alternate soy and corn from what I can tell. Actually had an employee try to take some of the corn home with him once... we told him it was for ethanol...gave it a try anyway


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

There is about a week in the growing period that field corn is pretty edible right off the stalk. Not as sweet, but not terrible either.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> I'm pretty sure that's what they use it for. They alternate soy and corn from what I can tell. Actually had an employee try to take some of the corn home with him once... we told him it was for ethanol...gave it a try anyway


Then why buy a kerosene heater? Buying a cow when the milk is free.

https://www.buildwithrise.com/stories/benefits-and-costs-of-a-corn-stove


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> There is about a week in the growing period that field corn is pretty edible right off the stalk. Not as sweet, but not terrible either.


Why do I have a funny feeling there is alot of stuff you find edible that most humans would not...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

EWSplow said:


> Then why buy a kerosene heater? Buying a cow when the milk is free.
> 
> https://www.buildwithrise.com/stories/benefits-and-costs-of-a-corn-stove


Haha, I need it to do soy as well for the years when they rotate


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Philbilly2 said:


> There is about a week in the growing period that field corn is pretty edible right off the stalk. Not as sweet, but not terrible either.


He def did not pick it during that week then


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Why do I have a funny feeling there is alot of stuff you find edible that most humans would not...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Why do I have a funny feeling there is alot of stuff you find edible that most humans would not...


Don't know if you caught that salt and vinegar chips with cocktail sauce dip from our michelin star enthusiast yesterday...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> Just don't forget to unplug when you leave...


Speaking of unplugging before you leave, the warden drives my 97 F-350 when it snows and I get a text this morning saying she forgot to unplug and tore the plug oof. I use twist locks so the the cord doesn't accidently unplugged.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

BUFF said:


> Speaking of unplugging before you leave, the warden drives my 97 F-350 when it snows and I get a text this morning saying she forgot to unplug and tore the plug oof. I use twist locks so the the cord doesn't accidently unplugged.


Maybe those using zip ties and hose clamps should look into them.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

EWSplow said:


> Maybe those using zip ties and hose clamps should look into them.


I don't know, we haven't seen the carnage yet


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Guy in Ontario buys and sells parts and pieces .......


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Hydromaster said:


> I don't know, we haven't seen the carnage yet


His warden is pretty handy. I'm sure if she pulled the side of the house off she'll install some big windows.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

SHAWZER said:


> Guy in Ontario buys and sells parts and pieces .......


No... its for his own personal use.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

@Fourteen Contracting Inc. 
Here are a few projects you may want to consider.
https://blog.cheapism.com/converted-shipping-containers/


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I blame Mike for my recent amazon purchases...
Just in time for -21°C..


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Mr.Markus said:


> I blame Mike for my recent amazon purchases...
> Just in time for -21°C..
> View attachment 230045


Haha, it's on @m_ice if you ordered an $8500.00 salamander.

My money's all tied up in kerosene futures because of EWS.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

About a grand in lumber, sure beats 4 grand for another container.
Get all this cleaned up, doors on both ends, and a piece of plywood when I need to be like @Ajlawn1 and creeper under my truck.

just need to find some felt and hot shingles looking to get nailed.

maybe install a lambeam and put a


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> About a grand in lumber, sure beats 4 grand for another container.
> Get all this cleaned up, doors on both ends, and a piece of plywood when I need to be like @Ajlawn1 and creeper under my truck.
> 
> just need to find some felt and hot shingles looking to get nailed.
> ...


Getting into building construction now?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Getting into building construction now?


Not nearly enough equipment on that job...


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

BossPlow2010 said:


> About a grand in lumber, sure beats 4 grand for another container.
> Get all this cleaned up, doors on both ends, and a piece of plywood when I need to be like @Ajlawn1 and creeper under my truck.
> 
> just need to find some felt and hot shingles looking to get nailed.
> ...


What keeps the water from running off of the container roofs and into your new fort?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

EWSplow said:


> Not nearly enough equipment on that job...


Not enough guys standing around to be a union shop either…


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

jomama45 said:


> What keeps the water from running off of the container roofs and into your new fort?


It's not raining…

probably do expanding foam, or roof tar. Unless you had something else that you think light work other than flex seal


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

BossPlow2010 said:


> About a grand in lumber, sure beats 4 grand for another container.
> Get all this cleaned up, doors on both ends, and a piece of plywood when I need to be like @Ajlawn1 and creeper under my truck.
> 
> just need to find some felt and hot shingles looking to get nailed.
> ...


Just giving you a heads up, but you won't be able to creep on that gravel...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Just giving you a heads up, but you won't be able to creep on that gravel...


You would know on the creeping


----------



## STARSHIP (Dec 18, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> It's not raining…
> 
> probably do expanding foam, or roof tar. Unless you had something else that you think light work other than flex seal


Get a rubber roofing membrane, go from one side of one container, over your new constriction to the outer edge of the other container.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Just giving you a heads up, but you won't be able to creep on that gravel...


That's why I would use a piece of plywood/ osb


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

BossPlow2010 said:


> It's not raining…
> 
> probably do expanding foam, or roof tar. Unless you had something else that you think light work other than flex seal


The only half-arsed chance you have of keeping water out reliably is to taper a shallow roof over each container and throw rubber over all of it. You're not actually planning on using shingles on the flat roof, are you?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

m_ice said:


> You would know on the creeping


Don't you have some plastic to restore...


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

jomama45 said:


> The only half-arsed chance you have of keeping water out reliably is to taper a shallow roof over each container and throw rubber over all of it. You're not actually planning on using shingles on the flat roof, are you?


I was, actually, it's cold storage, not a bit coin mining emporium…

The container is going to be moved on April fools day and I'm unsure if there will be another container adjacent to it, or we'll be doing posts, if the latter, I figure can change the pitch.
I do think the rubber membrane would be easier though, and that makes sense i might go that route. Thumbs Up


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Don't you have some plastic to restore...


Where have you been...that's done


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

BossPlow2010 said:


> It's not raining…
> 
> probably do expanding foam, or roof tar. Unless you had something else that you think light work other than flex seal


Set the pitch of the containers to slope away from the middle section by 2" and overhang the new roof by 2' onto the container top. Under the edge either put in a gutter to catch the runoff or build a berm to slope the water away. Hokey but it works


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Getting into building construction now?


I dont see no permit posted....it cant be considered construction..


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Mr.Markus said:


> I dont see no permit posted....it cant be considered construction..


"Always easier to ask for forgiveness than permission"


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> I dont see no permit posted....it cant be considered construction..


Didn't you see the tires? No permit needed.

It may however require air brake endorsement.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I built this little tool cabinet when I was a teenager working for my mentor. We used alot of material he had lying around. The drawer rollers were out of a house bedroom set I think. Not meant for the weight of the amount of stuff I have in it now, so 35 years later its getting some new roller slides thatll handle the weight. Even though its ugly I cant bear to throw it out, and I really dont enjoy this kind of work....why we used a different headed screw for every screw in this thing I can't remember... so when your WH is done remember it never is...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

annnnnnd i just caught myself saving all the old screws I took out.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

think that'll hold until April 1?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> annnnnnd i just caught myself saving all the old screws I took out.


You've got to be Dutch.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

BossPlow2010 said:


> View attachment 230327
> 
> think that'll hold until April 1?


Throw those old tires up top to hold it down.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Throw those old tires up top to hold it down.


For wheel?…

i can do that.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Throw those old tires up top to hold it down.


Then he'll need a Washer or Fridge or Freezer and a couch on the stoop too.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Throw those old tires up top to hold it down.


Canoe too?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Canoe too?


Why would you ask if he can too? I can do it…


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Seeing how hot these are, I better go buy the four this guy has... Pre-wired too...


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Seeing how hot these are, I better go buy the four this guy has... Pre-wired too...
> 
> View attachment 230333


Satellite offices for the mining operation?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> Satellite offices for the mining operation?


220V..... I'm going with a grow container


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> Satellite offices for the mining operation?


Meh... We've moved on to real estate...


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

BUFF said:


> 220V..... I'm going with a grow container


Dispensaries. He's not far from the meatchicken border.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

EWSplow said:


> Satellite offices for the mining operation?


If so, these items will get him started.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

BossPlow2010 said:


> If so, these items will get him started.
> View attachment 230335
> View attachment 230337


Ha just looked at the pole barn sale one...


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

BossPlow2010 said:


> If so, these items will get him started.
> View attachment 230335
> View attachment 230337


They worked so well for Tyrone, he's even changed his name. He must be rolling in it.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> They worked so well for Tyrone, he's even changed his name. He must be rolling in it.


Define it...


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Define it...


Green


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Loaded back up good for another 35 years....


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Light em' up


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Light em' up
> 
> View attachment 232339
> View attachment 232341
> View attachment 232345


I bet that heater blast you out of there.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

LapeerLandscape said:


> I bet that heater blast you out of there.


Had it cranking all day with the door open, only complaint was the noise


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I bet you were straddling it today. ..


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Mr.Markus said:


> I bet you were straddling it today. ..


Def had a real world scenario to use it on, wasn't terrible out though, no wind helps


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Had it cranking all day with the door open, only complaint was the noise


What?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Had it cranking all day with the door open, only complaint was the noise


What size? Ours is 180,000 looks similar to yours. Burns clean?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Light em' up
> 
> View attachment 232339
> View attachment 232341
> View attachment 232345


When do the rest of the grow lights get hung up....


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

LapeerLandscape said:


> What size? Ours is 180,000 looks similar to yours. Burns clean?


Yes, I believe it is 180,000. Can't complain about the fumes, was running diesel through it, but the door was open so that probably helped


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Yes, I believe it is 180,000. Can't complain about the fumes, was running diesel through it, but the door was open so that probably helped


I bet a Mr Heater Big Buddy will keep it warm in there with doors closed... And you'll be able to hear your Nickleback playing in the background...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Yes, I believe it is 180,000. Can't complain about the fumes, was running diesel through it, but the door was open so that probably helped


Buy these to help with ventilation.... 
https://bozeman.craigslist.org/hvo/d/bozeman-truck-stacks-with-connector/7422475715.html


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I bet a Mr Heater Big Buddy will keep it warm in there with doors closed... And you'll be able to hear your Nickleback playing in the background...


I heard Nickleback still sells out the Fieldhouse


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> I heard Nickleback still sells out the Fieldhouse


Those guys are still around and filling venues...... Do they suck less now?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

BUFF said:


> Those guys are still around and filling venues...... Do they suck less now?


No idea, was just poking fun at Indiana. They were / are the worst (Nickleback that is)


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> No idea, was just poking fun at Indiana. They were / are the worst (Nickleback that is)


Glad you changed it. Thought you might of been talking about the great Hoosier state...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Glad you changed it. Thought you might of been talking about the great Hoosier state...


No sir, hoosiers are alright with me. Nickleback however is a terrible stain on Canadian history.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Work bench, tool cart and some speed holes


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Work bench, tool cart and some speed holes
> 
> View attachment 234054


Looking good! Before you know it you'll be renting out space...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Looking good! Before you know it you'll be renting out space...


First things first, I need to get myself a Bliss press


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> First things first, I need to get myself a Bliss press


I'd start here first...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I'd start here first...
> 
> View attachment 234060


Maybe throw in the head board for when he's in the dog house and has to sleep at the shop...lol


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

m_ice said:


> Maybe throw in the head board for when he's in the dog house and has to sleep at the shop...lol


It's for sale...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Ok, world headquarters update now that I can post pictures again:

Irrigation central got some shelving so I can actually find stuff now. 









This is the generator and wiring setup on world headquarters


















got a workbench, tool cabinet and shelving 


















bought a 40ft container to store machines in. I want to put the plows and salters on the roof of the container because I'm limited with ground space at the yard so I had it reinforced. 









Had hooks added to the top to strap things down. 










That's all I've got for now


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Put a Whirley vent on top, the container will get moisture on the inside


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Looks well thought out and set up. 

I like it.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Looks well thought out and set up.
> 
> I like it.


Agreed, those tube steel should be easier to put sell tapper into as well if he wants to put a board up with hooks on it


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

We’ve done a ton of self tappers on our sea cans with excellent results. I’ve been leery of putting things on top of mine. Let me know how the reinforced roof works out. Looks like a good idea to me.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Don’t they stack full sea cans one atop of another?
why the need to reinforce the roof from the inside 
? 

couldn’t you have laid the tubes across the roof?
( on top)


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hydromaster said:


> Don’t they stack full sea cans one atop of another?
> why the need to reinforce the roof from the inside
> ?
> 
> ...


Because when sea cans are stacked on one another, the corners are what’s touching/ bearing the weight.
The center part where the plows are going or whatever he’s putting up there is just pressed sheet metal, in fact jumping up and down on will dent it.

another reason why you should never bury containers if you’re prepping and looking for a fallout shelter.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Looks well thought out and set up.
> 
> I like it.


Thank you sir



Kvston said:


> We’ve done a ton of self tappers on our sea cans with excellent results. I’ve been leery of putting things on top of mine. Let me know how the reinforced roof works out. Looks like a good idea to me.


Once I get the plows (x4) and salters (x3) up there I'll post some pics of how it's looking / holding up



Hydromaster said:


> couldn’t you have laid the tubes across the roof?
> ( on top)


I could have yes, but I wanted it to be flat up there to make it easier to put the plows / salters up there. If I put them across I would have had to build a floor on top to get it flat again.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Ive stored small items on top of seacans for years, pick up sweeper goes up there, forks, buckets, anything under 1000 lbs really. Just put part on a side rail. Its not flat up there..
If you really think about it the floor is part of the structure, it has to hold the weight that is stored inside or disperse it to the rails when they are being stacked on ships, otherwise you would end up with 9 cans worth of contents in the bottom can.
Maybe flipping it over would make for a strong roof.... Then fill the bottom with dirt to drive on. Concrete if you dont plan on ever moving it again...lol .




Don't do that....


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mr.Markus said:


> Ive stored small items on top of seacans for years, pick up sweeper goes up there, forks, buckets, anything under 1000 lbs really. Just put part on a side rail. Its not flat up there..
> If you really think about it the floor is part of the structure, it has to hold the weight that is stored inside or disperse it to the rails when they are being stacked on ships, otherwise you would end up with 9 cans worth of contents in the bottom can.
> Maybe flipping it over would make for a strong roof.... Then fill the bottom with dirt to drive on. Concrete if you dont plan on ever moving it again...lol .
> 
> ...


Pretty sure the bottom is just ribbed with tube steel.
Mine has a wood floor up until the where the king pin would go if they didn’t need special trailers


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Got the plows / salters up and out of the way. 










Wasn't prepared enough, need to get some longer skids for the salters. Wouldn't hurt to have them for the plows either. Happy with the result though. Have a good amount of room now on the ground.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Should have photos in a month or so, but since I won a lot of 1/8” wall 2.5” pipe at an auction I told the mechanic to convert the pipe into racks for our salters. Plan is to double stack them along a mafia block retaining wall we have in the works. Being able to rack them two high without one resting on the other should enable us to shrink wrap them for off season use. Local boat dealer has a surplus of shrink wrap every spring. I’ll be taking it instead of the dump then wrapping the salters and plows for peanuts. Should really work well for the spares.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Got the plows / salters up and out of the way.
> 
> View attachment 251743
> 
> ...


All Woolwaxed® up...!!!


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Got the plows / salters up and out of the way.
> 
> View attachment 251743
> 
> ...


Before the Empire days, I'd put all my pushers on top. Never had any issues. You should look for plastic skids, supposedly the professionals in Meatchickin use them... Lookin good!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> You should look for plastic skids, supposedly the professionals in Meatchickin use them


Who???


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Trying to alleviate a bit of the mud issue at world headquarters


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Have you considered dry ice?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I had.....Does the blue paint border work?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

After


----------

